# Off the floor?



## TimV (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there a mechanism in the PCA where a group of leaders can keep a popular issue "off the floor"? How would one answer this?





> The PCA leadership kept this in committee because they didn't want to bring these issues to the GA, because they knew their own house was so far out of order (with current issues like: women in leadership, creation, justification views, liberalism, racism, statism, etc) that the vote might go against them!



Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 23, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


>


----------



## TimV (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking at BCO 15-1 this report

PCA Position Papers : Report...on Federal Vision, New Perspective, and Auburn Avenue Theologies [2007]

was done by a committee rather than a commission, so it isn't binding.

But in the Louisiana case the Louisiana Presbytery plead guilty to having not properly tried the case in question, so there was no trial necessary. The Presbytery could have plead not guilty, and then there would have had to have been a trial. So it was the decision of the Louisiana Presbytery not to bring the matter to the GA, not the other way around.

Does that sound right?


----------

